# Last lambs hit the ground - TWIN GIRLS!



## woodsie (Jun 22, 2013)

So our Maple finally had her babies...6 weeks past the other lambs, guess who's going to be sold this year. She did however give us two beautiful twin ewelings! Most of our lambs were black and white spotted but Maple gave us a gold and white lamb and pure black one - too cute! My dogs were a little too excited and wanted to claim the lambs for their own, a scolding and a bone to distract them gave time for mom to bond with them and I am pretty sure she is feeding them both...they had nice full tummies. I try to get some pics up soon!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!  
Too bad she is so late, but at least she lambed!!!!!


----------

